# Don Francisco NJ/PA Herf photo-dump



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's a few pics of our Herf at Don Fran's today! Kevin, bro, you were well-missed =(. Don't worry though, it looks like this is just one of many soon to come! Anyway, we had a great time, smoked a lot of quality cigars, talked up a storm, and otherwise planned to take over the WORLD! Well, maybe at least New Jersey! LOL!




























Awesome time! Great guys, great smokes, and great conversation! What more can you ask for? Sorry you couldn't make it, Kev, you'll have to come to Holt's for the next one!

Also, thanks Lew, again, for having us in your place of business, and for the party-favors :biggrin:

I know there were at least 1 other person with a camera, so post up pics!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Had a great time with my fellow Herfers at Don francisco's today... Thanks Lew for putting up with us, and a big thanks for your insights into the world of cigar smoking/storing! :humble: Also a BIG thanks for the special party favors (as Issac called them lol :shocked, I didnt realize what you gave us untill I arrived home. Thanks so much! And Issac, thanks for the pass around bag of cigars... A real nice gesture from a fine BOTL. Also , variable- get those photos on Puff! And, Lew , and Variable, we WILL get together to ride the bikes, and I will take you to some good places to eat!!! Sort of like a "Rolling Herf"!

I urge all of our BOTL's here to make the effort to get together to smoke and talk, and solve the worlds problems... You will not regret it!

Untill next time we meet at Holts, smoke em if ya got em!!!-John


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Hope everyone had as good a time as I had at DF !
Good meeting HavanaJohn, Eyesack, Brad and Lew and his crew.

Sorry I took so long to post, but on the way home I got hit by the LFD :doh:

Better now so here are the pix...


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah man! Lew hooked it UP! BTW The grab bag was all my dog-rockets.




LOL JK JK! Nah, I figured I've been bombed so damn much I'd be doing my bombers and myself disservice not to PIF. Altruism works! =D I wanna ride behind you guys in my go kart!! :car: lol man now you guys are gettin me thinking about a freakin bike... :tape2: 

I've been in such a great mood tonight, and y'all Puffers have really made this winter break the best I've had in 4 years of college lol. Thanks guys.


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

I had a blast as well. Thanks to Lew for the hospitality, words of wisdom, and with those delicious looking treats!! As for getting a bike I will settle with riding in Isaac's go kart with him while you guys ride bikes!! It was good guys, and I am ready as soon as anyone else is to do it up at Holt's/Mohagany!!


----------



## BDC (Jun 2, 2008)

Uncle Lew looks to be putting on some weight... :tape2:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great to match user names with faces---Lew's an awesome host from all I've heard and look forward to the day we sit back and smoke something together---Thx. again for the pictures!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

looked like a great time.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

BDC said:


> Uncle Lew looks to be putting on some weight... :tape2:


Oh no!


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for sharing pix fellow paisanos ! Hopefully next time !


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

BDC said:


> Uncle Lew looks to be putting on some weight... :tape2:


Damn fat sweat shirt!! :lie:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like fun guy's, I had Jesse, Justin and a Friend Steve over Friday for smokes. Great you guy's live so close, come on up to Seattle! Damn we should have taken pics!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Looks like fun guy's, I had Jesse, Justin and a Friend Steve over Friday for smokes. Great you guy's live so close, come on up to Seattle! Damn we should have taken pics!


ROooooAAAD TRIIIIIP! Let's have an East meets West herf-off! lol some day eh?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

eyesack said:


> ROooooAAAD TRIIIIIP! Let's have an East meets West herf-off! lol some day eh?


Yeah Cool
We will even meet you half way that's like at smokey joes in Fife cool, next weekend? :dunno:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I was kinda thinkin Kansas or something, but OK! I think my car will make it! "puttputtputtputtputt" lol! I hope they have good coffee there!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

eyesack said:


> I was kinda thinkin Kansas or something, but OK! I think my car will make it! "puttputtputtputtputt" lol! I hope they have good coffee there!


Hopefully we call all make to the national, I would love to meet you guy's. Hey at least you have a car I can't even afford an old one! :tape2:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol quit spendin all yer money on stogies and you'd be surprised how quick you can get a car! Especially in this economy!!! =P lol no, I know man, times are rough. If it weren't for my parent's backing me financially I'd be on the street.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm sure smelvis could build a car out of his stash.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jazzmunkee said:


> I'm sure smelvis could build a car out of his stash.


Why do you think I buy tubos a lot! :dunno:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hahaha melt 'em down and forge them with the torch you gave me!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

eyesack said:


> lol quit spendin all yer money on stogies and you'd be surprised how quick you can get a car! Especially in this economy!!! =P lol no, I know man, times are rough. If it weren't for my parent's backing me financially I'd be on the street.


Would they be interested in adopting a 50 year old fat guy?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hahaha I would hope so! That would be awesome! We could have pillow fights and sleep overs and make cupcakes and tell ghost stories and paint our nails... oh wait i mean smoke cigars. Smoke cigars, not paint nails LOL!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Would they be interested in adopting a 50 year old fat guy?


I will totally adopt you. Just make sure to bring your stash. haha.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Hahaha I would hope so! That would be awesome! We could have pillow fights and sleep overs and make cupcakes and tell ghost stories and paint our nails... oh wait i mean smoke cigars. Smoke cigars, not paint nails LOL!


I get the top bunk, mom said! LOL :shocked:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Ooooh okkkkkkk fieeenn!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a blast, I'll haft to make it out that way sometime.

BTW I like the makeshift table out of a HP box rofl.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

mrsmitty said:


> BTW I like the makeshift table out of a HP box rofl.


Watchoo talkin' 'bout Willis?


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Don Francisco said:


> Watchoo talkin' 'bout Willis?


Cisco I observer and report... When duty calls...


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol You said "duty".


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

mrsmitty said:


> Cisco I observer and report... When duty calls...


Oh, now I see it. The box stickin' out from under the side of the table. It is not being used as a table. Better get a new prescription for your future observances. lol


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Don Francisco said:


> Oh, now I see it. The box stickin' out from under the side of the table. It is not being used as a table. Better get a new prescription for your future observances. lol


:kicknuts:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Awwwwwww snap! You got Served! lol


----------

